

Show HN: Why I do Open Source and why sometimes I shouldn’t - andreamazz
https://medium.com/@theandreamazz/why-i-do-open-source-and-why-sometimes-i-shouldn-t-4a1fb6eb3ad1

======
mhink
Great post, sorry to see you got bit by blatant plagiarism. :(

Maybe submit this as a normal post, not a Show HN? I think it might fit
better.

